# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Novembro 2017



## Snifa (29 Out 2017 às 10:28)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


---



Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 186 horas, segundo o GFS:


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2017 às 13:15)

Boa saída 6 do GFS , a dar chuva mesmo depois desta cut-off, como que o AA começa a dar tréguas e a deixar passar a instabilidade até nosso país !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (29 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Pode ser que seja desta que se estabeleça um padrão mais condizente com a altura do ano.
Acho que é desta que as temperaturas altas vão terminar, já não era sem tempo


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Out 2017 às 11:17)

GFS com boas perspectivas para a próxima semana. Uma rega bem repartida para todo o Portugal Continental.
O importante é que há concordância entre os diferentes modelos de previsão a médio prazo para os próximos e esperemos sinceramente que o AA que se segue seja por dois ou três dias no máximo...


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Out 2017 às 18:02)

Primeiro nevão nas terras altas? Quem quer?


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2017 às 14:58)

Assim é complicado.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 15:04)

criz0r disse:


> Assim é complicado.


Se fores ver o EMC , no mesmo dia está melhor do que o GFS 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Out 2017 às 20:55)

Cotas a irem aos 700m, este GFS é doente, ou é 8 ou 80...


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 17:04)

O GFS continua a seguir as previsões do ECM. Estes 5 dias terão precipitação bem repartida, a qual faz bastante falta.
Mesmo assim, creio que as precipitações serão superiores às previsões do GFS e mais em consonância com o ECM


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

Gfs nesta saída das 12 a voltar com as cotas de 700m para dia 8/9 tal como o ecm, ambos em sintonia para um agora mais plausível 1° nevão nas terras altas!


----------



## cookie (1 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

c0ldPT disse:


> Gfs nesta saída das 12 a voltar com as cotas de 700m para dia 8/9 tal como o ecm, ambos em sintonia para um agora mais plausível 1° nevão nas terras altas!


A aguardar ansiosamente :-)

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

Ámen!


----------



## Marco pires (1 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ámen!




maravilha!!!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 23:50)

Marco pires disse:


> maravilha!!!!!!!!


Raio do GFS é mesmo bipolar !!!! )))
Vamos ver se se concretiza!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 00:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ámen!



Meu deus muito bom!!!  Ah, espera...duzentas e oitenta e oito...horas


----------



## rokleon (3 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ámen!



O anticiclone pode ficar mais tempo por cá, não parece que seja tão cedo, agora.  Entretanto dia 8 poderão vir aguaceiros fracos e dispersos no Norte de PT Continental. Mas essa chuva deverá vir mais tarde. É sempre incerto como é óbvio...


----------



## jonas (3 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

Ate as 240h só vejo AA.
A partir dai, Just a dream:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 00:45)

Para os sonhadores... acumulados entre o dia 10 e 17 (GFS 12z).






A 120h o GFS e o ECM estão praticamente iguais. É anticiclone.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Na saída 12 o GFS começa a ver a possibilidade de alguma mudança a partir do dia 20 novembro... mas atenção é a mais de 300h, ou seja pode mudar tudo
mas pelo menos há alguma tendência. vamos ver as próximas saídas


https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

joselamego disse:


> Na saída 12 o GFS começa a ver a possibilidade de alguma mudança a partir do dia 20 novembro... mas atenção é a mais de 300h, ou seja pode mudar tudo
> mas pelo menos há alguma tendência. vamos ver as próximas saídas
> 
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa



O problema tem sido esse, as saídas que parecem mostrar uma quebra do bloqueio anticiclónico estão sempre para lá das 300h, e na saída seguinte são atiradas para ainda mais longe. 

Pelo menos agora vamos ter temperaturas mais condizentes com a estação em que nos encontramos, talvez diminua a evaporação e o agravamento da seca seja menor.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Alguma consistência nos dois principais modelos quanto a uma possível mudança de padrão, no entanto o GFS continua a adiar como aliás tem sido habitual.

*GFS*






*ECMWF







*


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

Furacão Sean.






Continuo a achar que a ameaça mais realista persiste. Vai-se ver o que trará a nova depressão estacionária a sul dos Açores. Por agora há grandes diferenças nas anomalias.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

As aparências iludem...evento extremamente injusto em termos de acumulados previsto pelo ECM  Já deveria imaginar, tratando-se de uma cut-off fica tudo no mar, um "pouco" para terra mais a sul e 0 a norte...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> As aparências iludem...evento extremamente injusto em termos de acumulados previsto pelo ECM  Já deveria imaginar, tratando-se de uma cut-off fica tudo no mar, um "pouco" para terra mais a sul e 0 a norte...


Não te fies nisso, mesmo no último dia de previsões do ECM e essa previsão apareceu assim do nada,  corremos o risco de na próxima saída já não termos chuva.  Apenas podemos começar a acreditar e a ganhar algumas esperanças se continuar a insistir e se os outros modelos também o fizerem. Para já, nenhum está em consonância, apenas estão quanto ao anticiclone porque nisso acertam sempre.
Bem, pelo menos já sabes o que os do sul sentem grande parte das vezes  Fora de brincadeiras, o que precisamos neste momento é mesmo de chuva bem distribuída e não só numa certa zona do país, portanto, esperemos que quando vier, que venha de modo a que chova muito em todo o país e vários dias seguidos. Tal como foram apenas estes dois eventos, que infelizmente duraram apenas 2 ou 3 dias


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> As aparências iludem...evento extremamente injusto em termos de acumulados previsto pelo ECM  Já deveria imaginar, tratando-se de uma cut-off fica tudo no mar, um "pouco" para terra mais a sul e 0 a norte...



2 ou 3 eventos desses até Março e o Algarve atesta as barragens novamente. 
A Serra Algarvia é uma autentica esponja com estas cut-off's.

Mas claro, o ideal era dar para todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> 2 ou 3 eventos desses até Março e o Algarve atesta as barragens novamente.
> A Serra Algarvia é uma autentica esponja com estas cut-off's.
> 
> Mas claro, o ideal era dar para todos



O Sotavento, também sairia beneficiado e com vento médio de SE a rondar os 50 km/h, era um regalo para os nossos olhos e com trovoadas potentes. Se saísse, um final de década tipo final anos 80 devia ser lindo. 

O ECM, já vem mostrando essa tendência já alguns dias, o meteograma do GFS já coloca também qualquer coisa, na anterior cut-off, o ECM foi o 1º a ver e agora também já vê, aliás nos mapas apresentados na previsão mensal, que este site apresenta http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/ para o acumulado seja superior à média no sul, só pode ser com cut-off.

Essa cut-off, vai ser a chave mestra quem sabe da alteração do estado do tempo, não vou dizer mudança de padrão que é mais complicado, mas a cut-off tem que descer em latitude como mostra o ECM se não descer o AA tem sempre forma de aparecer.

Meteograma para Olhão (saída das 12):






Embora, a saída do ECM seja fora do mapa:


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

Um bocadinho mais a nordeste mas nada que faça perder o sono tendo em conta os dias que faltam.






Persiste a possibilidade de surgirem perturbações a oeste da PI. Relembro que o litoral norte deverá ser o mais beneficiado. O centro-sul poderá ter pouco ou nada.






Hibernem todos e voltem a olhar para os modelos na 2ª


----------



## David sf (9 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

Carta muito prometedora a longa prazo, com a divisão do VP na direcção mais favorável. Só é preciso que a dorsal atlântica apareça...


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Incerteza a 120h.






Pelo GFS a depressão fica persistentemente em posição desfavorável relativamente aos Açores. Eventualmente poderia ocorrer alguma trovoada e uma tromba d'água especialmente no G. Oriental.

Pelo ECM, a depressão, antes de se dissipar, aproxima-se o suficiente das ilhas e a linha de instabilidade associada gera chuva localmente forte.


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 17:06)

A ver se há uns raios


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

Os modelos vão insistindo numa pequena mudança a partir de dia 20, prevendo já alguma chuva a partir desse dia, a saída do GEM está idêntica. Entretanto, o melhor e mais interessante está acima das 300h mas o GFS tem insistido numa mudança em grande a partir do dia 24 que aliás vai ao encontro das previsões sazonais quer prevêem anomalia positiva na precipitação na última semana.
Saída das 12z:









O GEM prevê também a mesma depressão no último dia da previsão mas um pouco mais cedo que o GFS:




Vamos acompanhando, pode ser que seja desta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 17:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos vão insistindo numa pequena mudança a partir de dia 20, prevendo já alguma chuva a partir desse dia, a saída do GEM está idêntica. Entretanto, o melhor e mais interessante está acima das 300h mas o GFS tem insistido numa mudança em grande a partir do dia 24 que aliás vai ao encontro das previsões sazonais quer prevêem anomalia positiva na precipitação na última semana.
> Saída das 12z:
> 
> 
> ...


Olá! E já agora essa mudança a haver será só para chuva ou também vem frio? Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! E já agora essa mudança a haver será só para chuva ou também vem frio? Obrigado!


Poderia ser mais chuva e ainda bem pois é o mais necessário, mas ainda é cedo para saber.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 17:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Poderia ser mais chuva e ainda bem pois é o mais necessário, mas ainda é cedo para saber.


Muito obrigado! Eu preciso de saber por causa das minhas árvores tropicais...


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 03:42)

Pelo ECM a chuva generalizada, mas não necessariamente abundante, não é para já.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 16:41)

O NHC subiu a probabilidade do surgimento de um evento tropical para 30% nos próximos 5 dias.

Nas saídas operacionais só o GEM indica algo mais relevante.






Certo, certo é que a depressão deve aproximar-se o suficiente das ilhas para gerar _mau_ tempo.






A linha de instabilidade tem em geral uma HR moderada a elevada e pouco CAPE. A chuva deverá ser principalmente estratiforme com possivelmente alguma trovoada. Localmente, a chuva poderá ser forte com acumulados interessantes.

O ambiente pós-linha de instabilidade tem menos HR mas mais CAPE. Os ventos são menos intensos e como tal há menos probabilidade de trovoadas.

O ECM, ao contrário do GFS, não indica que a depressão ficará parada sobre os Açores durante uns dias. Devido a essa incerteza não vale a pena opinar mais.

Ainda faltam >3 dias. Algumas coisas que eu escrevi podem mudar.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

NÃOOOOO 











Calma. Nada está perdido.


----------



## frederico (13 Nov 2017 às 06:21)

Cheira a mudanca de padrao a partir do dia 20... aguardemos... se o GFS se mantivesse como tem estado, ainda poderiamos acabar o mes na media... recordo que com um padrao identico ao que o GFS preve nos ultimos 10 dias de Dezembro o Algarve acumulou mais de 200 mm no ano de 2009...


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2017 às 15:47)

Sim, o GFS já anda a apostar nisso há algum tempo e as ultimas saídas têm sido 'à grande'. Devaneios ou não, fica o registo de um Antílope em migração para latitudes mais baixas


----------



## frederico (14 Nov 2017 às 03:26)

Isso seria uma repeticao do Inverno de 2010. Padroes assim costumam ocorrer uma a duas vezes por decada, a ultima vez foi ha cerca de 7 anos.

Neste momento o ECMWF mantem a seca e o GFS preve chuva para a proxima semana.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2017 às 08:59)

Maravilha esta última saída do GFS, seria um fim do mês em grande:


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 09:38)

Acho muito estranho que o ECM, na última run, afasta a possibilidade de uma entrada de cariz atlântico para uma entrada de norte, mas na previsão de anomalias prevê anomalia positiva para o centro e sul durante a próxima semana... Creio que os modelos andam demasiado confusos com a evolução, começando a contrariar-se a eles mesmos...


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

Começa tudo a compor-se e a ganhar forma! SCAND+ e provável EA-. Sim sou um optimista


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

GFS, de novo com uma ciclogénese explosiva:


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Essas isóbaras bem coladas dariam certamente muito trabalho à Protecção Civil. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2017 às 19:52)

Acima das 168h é inútil seguir saídas operacionais de qualquer modelo que seja, deve-se olhar para a média do ensemble. Há vários dias que a média do ensemble do ECMWF indicava que era improvável um cenário de chuva persistente e generalizada a curto/médio prazo.

O padrão da próxima semana, que globalmente costuma ser favorável (VP dividido, altas pressões proximas da Gronelândia, descarga fria na nossa longitude), não vai implicar qualquer mudança nas condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental. O culpado é o Anticiclone dos Açores que vai primar pela sua ausência, permitindo a formação de várias depressões no Atlântico que vão captar a massa fria que o Anticiclone Ártico vai transportar para a zona da Islândia / Escandinávia, estabelecendo uma circulação zonal a latitudes muito altas e no sentido que nos desfavorece (SO  NE).

Com grande dose de probabilidade, continuaremos por mais de uma semana com tempo anticiclónico. Com um pouco de sorte, e tendo em conta o baixo gradiente isobárico, podem formar-se nevoeiros em alguns lugares mais propícios nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

Mau.







Razoável e esperar para ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

Com, este meteograma para Olhão, facilmente chego à conclusão que tanto o GFS como o ECM estão iguais, mais provável ter AA do que ter depressão, aliás a pressão nem chega a 1015mb na média, tal como o ECM indica.


----------



## MipsUc (15 Nov 2017 às 08:53)

O ECM voltou à depressão para o dia 22/23 de Novembro... Ainda muito volátil. Vamos aguardar!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Nov 2017 às 09:46)

Será que vai ser esta a mudança segundo o GFS.?


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 19:17)

Muito semelhantes.










Tanto pode haver uma depressão em altitude como um cavado fraco a oeste da PI. Como é habitual, muito cedo ainda e não estou a incluir o ECM.






A precipitação tanto pode chegar ao continente como ficar toda no mar.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

Não é grande coisa. É mais provável que chova no noroeste peninsular.


----------



## hurricane (15 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Qual é a fiabilidade dos modelo canadiano? é que as previsões que aponta para a Bélgica a médio prazo são completamente lunáticas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

hurricane disse:


> Qual é a fiabilidade dos modelo canadiano? é que as previsões que aponta para a Bélgica a médio prazo são completamente lunáticas.


É relativamente fiável, mas também tem muitos devaneios...


----------



## hurricane (15 Nov 2017 às 22:17)

Meteofan disse:


> É relativamente fiável, mas também tem muitos devaneios...



Pois é que prever neve para a próxima semana na Bélgica é completamente impenssável.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 00:56)

Em Novembro a OA até tem mais correlação com a pressão de superfície nos Açores e no continente do que a OAN (NAO em inglês). O mesmo aplica-se a parte do leste dos EUA.

A OA vai cair para valores bastante negativos. Já a OAN deve cair para valores negativos muito mais reduzidos.

Infelizmente para PT não está previsto nada de especial.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 01:17)

Em PT a correlação não é propriamente forte em nenhuma das variáveis. Ainda assim, é esperar que 1 destes 2, ou mesmo os 2, se mantenham negativos durante o máximo tempo possível. A chuva irá eventualmente aparecer.


----------



## MipsUc (16 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Eu coloco isto aqui mas não tenho a certeza o que significa o ensamble médio. Qual a diferença para o ensamble normal?


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 10:16)




----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 11:09)

Parece estar a compor-se.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

MipsUc disse:


> Eu coloco isto aqui mas não tenho a certeza o que significa o ensamble médio. Qual a diferença para o ensamble normal?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensemble_forecasting

No _ensemble _normal, como no gráfico da meteociel abaixo publicado, aparecem todas as saídas geradas incluindo a saída média dos modelos.

No _ensemble _médio só aparece a saída média (linha vermelha na imagem).






Como os modelos perdem eficiência com o tempo e pequenas variações a curto prazo tendem a gerar grandes diferenças a longo prazo, usa-se o cenário médio para se ter uma ideia geral do que o futuro reserva.

Não é uma solução perfeita mas trabalha-se com o que se tem.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

Evento tropical ao largo da Madeira. O primo do Vince.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Mantém-se no GFS 12z. Seria, no mínimo, uma TT.

A confiança é alta de que a depressão aparecerá a sul dos Açores. Resta saber se ela é absorvida pela região depressionária a norte, como no ECM e GFS 00z e ou se fica isolada e ocorre a transição tropical. Daqui a pouco há ECM 12z.
















Furacões nas Canárias? Já ouvi coisas mais absurdas. No dia 28 só faltaram 4 nós (7.4 km/h). 

A tempestade teve o aspeto de um furacão. Hoje em dia poderia ter chegado a esse patamar.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

Tempestade Tropical.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2017 às 18:54)

Com as devidas reservas, tendo em conta a distância temporal, mas a operacional do ECMWF 12z está bastante melhor que a saída das 0z:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Nov 2017 às 19:08)

Snifa disse:


> Com as devidas reservas, tendo em conta a distância temporal, mas a operacional do ECMWF 12z está bastante melhor que a saída das 0z:


Continua a mesma discordância entre o GFS e o ECM:


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

Nenhuma das previsões vale um chavo.

Primeiro há que ver se a TT se forma. A intensidade e o trajeto desta terá impacto nas condições circundantes e subsequentes.

O ECM prevê uma dissipação abrupta da eventual TT. O continente seria atravessada por uma frente de fraca intensidade (daí a chuva no centro).






O GFS prevê um cavado residual/região depressionária que duraria alguns dias.






Não olhem tão para a frente quando uma TT apareceu do 'nada' e constitui uma ameaça real à, por exemplo, Madeira. Uma coisa de cada vez.

O impacto direto de uma TT na Madeira causaria inundações iguais ou piores a 2010.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

Não é ainda certa a formação da TT Sean mas este evento pode ser muito relevante para o continente. Há muitos cenários possíveis.

 Surge a sudeste dos Açores e desfaz-se gradualmente enquanto mantém uma posição mais ou menos estacionária com efeitos mínimos na Madeira;

 Forma-se e desloca-se, ao estilo Ophelia, para Nordeste. Tanto pode gerar precipitação no continente como contribuir para a adveção de mais ar quente;

 Depois da sua formação tem um trajeto retrógado ao estilo do Ivan de 1980;

... completar à descrição ...

O GFS 18z chuta a perturbação para as Canárias. Muita alteração ainda deve ocorrer.

A frente à qual a depressão - que poderá dar eventualmente origem ao Sean - está associada só chegará aos Açores depois de amanhã.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 08:57)




----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Orion disse:


> Não é ainda certa a formação da TT Sean mas este evento pode ser muito relevante para o continente. Há muitos cenários possíveis.
> 
> Surge a sudeste dos Açores e desfaz-se gradualmente enquanto mantém uma posição mais ou menos estacionária com efeitos mínimos na Madeira;
> 
> ...








Tendência para o 2º cenário segundo a run 6z.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 13:47)

The Weatherman disse:


> Tendência para o 2º cenário segundo a run 6z.



Incerto.

A tempestade desapareceu do ECM operacional e até do GFS 00z.

O GEM que na saída das 12z de ontem nada tinha hoje mostra uma depressão.

Desconfio do cenário. A 'TT' forma-se muito depressa. É mais provável que seja rapidamente absorvida pela região depressionária a norte. Por outras palavras, acho que pode chegar a _invest _mas dificilmente chegará a TT.

Devaneios de TT's a tão curta distância são incomuns


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 16:00)

Aparece novamente 






997 hPa a 102h.


----------



## tone (17 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

Orion disse:


> Aparece novamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas isto significa que?


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

Acumulados da próxima semana segundo o GFS. Maravilhoso ou catastrófico?  Parece que também poderá vir algum frio também, cotas de 1000m (talvez?) 



Nunca vi 100mm previstos tão a sul!!!

EDIT: SAÍDA EXTREMA!!! Muito perigoso se se concretizar! Devaneio por certo, espero...


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 16:44)

O GEM 12z é para ignorar. Sistema minúsculo que fica a pastar.






---



tone disse:


> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas isto significa que?



Nada a desculpar.

Aparecerá uma tempestade tropical entre os Açores e a Madeira? É esta a dúvida.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

Orion disse:


> Aparece novamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~

Está lá novamente e  pode ter influência nas condições que vão afetar o continente, segundo o gfs, tal como previste no cenário 2.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

Orion disse:


> Aparecerá uma tempestade tropical entre os Açores e a Madeira? É esta a dúvida.



O GFS prevê isso, mas o estranho é ser dentro de 96/102 h... 






Após isto, nas previsões, temos o GFS em modo pós-Ophelia, onde previa dilúvio


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 18:21)

A saída do ECM não trouxe clareza.

Amanhã há mais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 18:39)

Orion disse:


> A saída do ECM não trouxe clareza.
> 
> Amanhã há mais.



Não?? Acho que continua igual à run anterior, a qual chuta a depressão para as Canárias. Senão repara:

Run das 00z






Run das 12z


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Gostei da saída do ECMWF 12z, finalmente parece começar a haver alguma concordância entre os modelos.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 18:47)

Tratamento diferente na modelação da depressão pelo ecm e gfs. Estranho...


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> A saída do ECM não trouxe clareza.
> 
> Amanhã há mais.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Não?? Acho que continua igual à run anterior, a qual chuta a depressão para as Canárias. Senão repara:



Quando escrevi aquilo o ECM 12z ainda estava nas 120h e eu referia-me em comparação ao GFS.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 19:46)

Dia 14:



> Over the North Atlantic, a subtropical storm is possible near 30W/30N, with a track to the northeast. Later in Week-1 and into Week-2, some models indicate generally lower pressures over the western Caribbean, though confidence in the formation of a tropical depression is low.



Atualização:



> The National Hurricane Center indicates a 20% chance of tropical cyclone formation over the western Caribbean during the next 5 days, as a persistent area of low pressure is indicated in many of the models. *Some models indicate the potential for tropical cyclone formation through the remainder of the forecast period, though confidence is low. Formations along the tail ends of cold front are common during this time of year*.


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

Ui. Essa saída coloca 3 núcleos depressionários  mesmo ali ao virar da esquina, isto vai do 8 ao 80 definitivamente.


----------



## tone (17 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

Será desta? E temperatura? 1.º “nevão” peninsular?


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

O 'normal' rio atmosférico.


----------



## Marco pires (17 Nov 2017 às 22:04)

tu e os rios


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Marco pires disse:


> tu e os rios


É com imenso prazer que apresento-vos um novo rio: RIO PORTUGAL 


Já agora acumulado também do ECM


Temos consonância, WOW!


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 22:54)

Este furacão, o Cristobal, parece-me um exemplo mais ou menos semelhante para se perceber o evento que se aproxima. Ele começou como trovoadas nas Caraíbas mas desenvolveu-se a partir de um vórtice situado na extremidade de uma frente.

Pelo GFS 18z o vórtice tem uma intensidade significativa até aos 700 hPa mas o cisalhamento será certamente um problema. Como a sua duração, em teoria, será curta a intensidade máxima não deverá ser muito elevada. Na saída das 18 o vento chega, no flanco oeste, aos 100 km/h devido à interação com a frente. TT moderada a forte? Há que acompanhar a transição extra-tropical.

Pelo ECM a perturbação tem uma PC mínima a rondar os 1000 hPa. Fica a pastar a oeste das Canárias com ventos a rondar os 70 km/h. Neste modelo o vórtice também fica na extremidade da frente. Eventualmente se transformará num vórtice residual no dia >23 já que, entre outras variáveis, o cisalhamento eventualmente será demasiado elevado.

Pessoalmente aposto num evento GFS _light_. Mesmo trajeto e fenómeno mas um vórtice com menor intensidade (e dificilmente tropical).


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 09:10)

Orion disse:


> Quando escrevi aquilo o ECM 12z ainda estava nas 120h



Off-Topic: Virtude de saber esperar 

Bom dia

Resumo das últimas runs do GFS e do ECM: enquanto o GFS forma uma TT com características e tendências Ophelianas (ciclogénese explosiva entre as entre as 96 h e as 120 h), passando ao largo de Portugal Continental com um trajecto muito semelhante ao Ophelia.






O ECM continua a absorver a provável TT através das depressões que descem até aos Açores, para depois afectar a PI






Depois deste "quase orgasmo meteorológico", novamente AA para o aumento do consumo do ClamexAA 

Não sendo Zandinga, só acho que mudanças tão radicais, queimam definitivamente os chips e os processadores dos supercomputadores que geram estes modelos  E, pelo andar da carruagem, em 2050 temos TT e Furações até à passagem de ano, surgindo de um dia para outro


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Bem, ainda com as devidas cautelas dada a pura 'fantasia' que costuma ser esta run, temos aqui um cenário até quiçá razoável para o Noroeste Peninsular:







Se serve os nossos interesses ? É claro que não, mas pelo menos já é qualquer coisa e tem de se começar por algum lado. Vamos ver é se não ficamos sem nada na próxima run, que é de resto o mais provável. 

Isto é que confesso, já me irrita solenemente:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2017 às 00:12)

Só para terem noção da confusão que para aqui vai:
GEM:




GFS:




ECMWF:




Portanto, acho que ainda é demasiado cedo para tirarmos conclusões.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

Não há assim tanta confusão. Sim, concedo. Há muita confusão 


















Quem quer fazer apostas? 

GEM/GFS vs UkMet/ECM.

O ECM/UkMet é melhor para mim


----------



## MipsUc (20 Nov 2017 às 10:31)

Bons acumulados no noroeste peninsular e litoral norte 
Melhor que nada!


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Precipitações acumuladas até às 240 horas, segundo o GFS 6z:


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Creio que todos os modelos andam baralhados com esta probabilidade


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

Outra questão importante: Será que a NAO negativa irá libertar as depressões para afectar as nossas latitudes ou não?? Espero bem que sim


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 11:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Outra questão importante: Será que a NAO negativa irá libertar as depressões para afectar as nossas latitudes ou não?? Espero bem que sim



Gfs a modelar essa tendência.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 11:37)

*Pattern change coming: stable anticyclone over CNTRL-E Europe, deep lows and troughs for W Europe*

This week starts with a strengthening ridge over WSW Europe, gradually expanding eastwards towards central Europe. To the east, deep but weakening trough is maintaining cold weather across the Balkan peninsula and surroundings. This should change in the coming days as an upper ridge / blocking dominates our continent.





Once the blocking pattern establishes, a deep longwave trough will move over the N Atlantic and western Europe. Several waves will result in deep cyclones bringing unsettled conditions for the British Isles as well as Faroe Islands later this week. Cyclones will be moving towards the Norwegian coast. Locally very significant rainfall and severe winds associated with these cyclones are likely until the weekend.

Areas under the upper ridge / high pressure system will be experiencing much warmer weather, afternoon temperatures should locally even exceed 15 °C across central Europe except for places where temperature inversions persist. So expect some fine mild weather until the weekend when a pattern flip might happen again, pushing colder Arctic airmass with meridional flow towards the Mediterranean / Balkan peninsula.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

GFS:


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Nov 2017 às 17:15)

Como já tinha desconfiado ontem, entrada continental fria a ser prevista pelos modelos, pouca precipitação para já... Possibilidade de iso -3/-4ºC os 850hpa. 



Mais a curto prazo, GFS ás aranhas de novo, agora é a extremadura a receber o maior acumulado :


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

ECM acompanha GFS numa hipotética entrada continental...


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Acumulação prevista pelo ECMWF até ao próximo dia 30 ( run das 12z )


----------



## marcoacmaia (20 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

The Weatherman disse:


> ECM acompanha GFS numa hipotética entrada continental...



A esta distância já não é tão descabido, em comparação com outras RUNs passadas. Já dá, na minha opinião, para se "ver" alguma mudança. Ainda para mais, quando estão dois modelos (os principais) em consonância. É esperar para ver...
Pergunta aos mais entendidos na matéria. Esta baixa pressão, vista a cima, tem força suficiente para "empurrar" o AA para o sítio onde deve estar?


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

Prenda antecipada de Natal (para o extremo NO)


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

GFS reforça hipotética entrada continental com recarga


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Entradas Continentais trazem muito pouca chuva, logo nesta altura bem que podem ser adiadas definitivamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 22:55)

miguel disse:


> Entradas Continentais trazem muito pouca chuva, logo nesta altura bem que podem ser adiadas definitivamente.


E trariam tempo seco.
Não interessa.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

miguel disse:


> Entradas Continentais trazem muito pouca chuva, logo nesta altura bem que podem ser adiadas definitivamente.



A precipitação seria praticamente nula mas haveria um arrefecimento da atmosfera que pode levar a uma mudança de padrão. Qualquer mudança pode significar a diferença relativamente ao padrão actual.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Sim desde que mude este padrão seco e quente, já é bem vindo...precisamos de começar por algum lado.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

Quando foi o último Dezembro chuvoso no continente?

A PS climatológica de Dezembro é esta:






Como dá para ver, muito anticiclone


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Nov 2017 às 23:53)

eu não conto com Dezembro nem já com mês nenhum... Na minha opinião como se diz aqui , este tempo seco com AAAA "está para lavar e durar"....


----------



## MipsUc (21 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

Previsões de acumulados até dia 26/11 segundo os seguintes modelos:

*GEM:*




* 
ECM*





*GFS*


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 15:16)

A configuração atmosférica da próxima semana é uma ligeira variação da configuração atmosférica da passada semana 












A maior parte da chuva da próxima _cut-off_ ficará no mar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

O ECM, está um pouco agreste, para a Ilha da Madeira, quase 200 mm a sul do Funchal até ao próximo domingo. Aliás, o GFS mostra também alguma severidade mas ao largo do arquipélago. 

https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/madeira/accumulated-precipitation/20171127-0000z.html


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 00:13)

Mais depressões para a região dos Açores. Chuva bem repartida


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2017 às 00:15)

Uma configuração destas potencialmente seria boa para os Açores, Madeira e Pensínsula Ibérica.
Seria...a confirmar-se claro! Com bloqueios bem a norte, as depressões poderiam percorrer águas mais temperadas e mais ricas em humidade.
Potencialmente...


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 00:19)

Para não ficarem invejosos do_ je _vejam lá a previsão do ECM.






Probabilidade bem jeitosa de um inverno chuvoso.

Atirem moeda ao ar e façam apostas


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 00:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma configuração destas potencialmente seria boa para os Açores, Madeira e Pensínsula Ibérica.



Em teoria, sim.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 09:30)

Aquela cut-off a oeste da PI poderá trazer alguma precipitação em especial ao Centro\Sul no início da próxima semana, a acompanhar.


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 10:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM, está um pouco agreste, para a Ilha da Madeira, quase 200 mm a sul do Funchal até ao próximo domingo. Aliás, o GFS mostra também alguma severidade mas ao largo do arquipélago.
> 
> https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/madeira/accumulated-precipitation/20171127-0000z.html



Estas borrascas a sudoeste da Madeira é o tudo ou nada, mas é quase sempre nada. Geralmente, resulta num corredor de células a oeste, com precipitação residual na ilha. O inverso são sempre situações muito complicadas e preocupantes.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

A tendência a médio prazo é muito boa. A confirmar-se o padrão ou vem chuva, ou vem frio. Há anos que não se estabelece um padrão tão favorável quanto este, zonal bloqueada, Canadá quente, Europa fria. Que se mantenha o inverno inteiro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

David sf disse:


> A tendência a médio prazo é muito boa. A confirmar-se o padrão ou vem chuva, ou vem frio. Há anos que não se estabelece um padrão tão favorável quanto este, Terra Nova completamente off, Canadá quente, Europa fria. Que se mantenha o inverno inteiro...


Que venha a chuva!!!


----------



## hurricane (23 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

David sf disse:


> A tendência a médio prazo é muito boa. A confirmar-se o padrão ou vem chuva, ou vem frio. Há anos que não se estabelece um padrão tão favorável quanto este, zonal bloqueada, Canadá quente, Europa fria. Que se mantenha o inverno inteiro...


 Fantastico! Pode ser que seja desta que vejo neve e frio em condicoes aqui pela Belgica


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 22:14)

O mapa da AEMET tem mais definição do que a minha fonte.

Não é preciso esperar por Dezembro para se ver o padrão da publicação anterior.


----------



## MipsUc (23 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

Para o final da próxima semana, os ECM e o GFS têm se mantido coerentes em relação à possível entrada de Norte. Vai arrefecer um bocadinho  Contudo, a iso 0º, no _ensamble _médio fica-se apenas pela zona de trás-os-montes.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

Vai continuar miserável.


----------



## rozzo (24 Nov 2017 às 10:41)

Há algum consenso nos modelos para aquele depressão que vai andar a pairar na zona da Madeira ainda deixar alguma chuva moderada a meio da próxima semana, relativamente generosa, na metade Sul do país, que bem precisa.

Não é certamente suficiente para acabar com a seca, mas é melhor que nada. Vamos ver, os modelos estão em relativo acordo até.

*ECMWF para Faro*:


----------



## cova beira (24 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

Médias dos emsembles continuam muito boas para os próximos dez / quinze dias há muito que não se via uma previsão de anomalia positiva na pressão durante tanto tempo no atlantico norte.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

Bom dia,

depois deste episódio de chuva, parece que iremos ter uma descida de temperaturas e fluxo de Norte/NE, com a iso 0ºc a visitar o Norte e parte do Centro do País.

GFS e ECMWF estão de acordo, depois disso é ainda uma incógnita:


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

(p'ra mim, claro)


----------



## Marco pires (25 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

excelente, esperemos que traga chuva também


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2017 às 19:15)

Marco pires disse:


> excelente, esperemos que traga chuva também


Para já, a posição da cut-off não daria nada ao continente. Ainda falta bastante tempo até lá, pode ser que tenhamos sorte, vamos ver. De qualquer das maneiras, nessas cartas podemos ver que, onde quer que esteja o Anticiclone arranja sempre uma maneira de bloquear tudo até à PI.


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2017 às 19:53)

Sim para já só vejo tempo seco para o Continente, há membros que estão optimista para uma mudança lá para dia 3/4 de Dezembro mas eu não consigo ver praticamente nada a não ser tempo seco. Não vou partilhar o optimismo desta vez


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

A chuva prevista para a semana parece estar a ir pelo cano abaixo...


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

Boas, 

nem com um AA de 1060 hpa, lá bem longe na Gronelândia, as depressões e frentes conseguem chegar até nós..:







O melhor que se arranja é uma circulação mais fria de Norte, mas chuva, nem vê-la:











É aguardar por melhores dias, mas não está fácil para termos chuva em condições..


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Nov 2017 às 16:44)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> nem com um AA de 1060 hpa, lá bem longe na Gronelândia, as depressões e frentes conseguem chegar até nós..:
> 
> ...



Não sejas pessimista!  

Agora a sério, realmente já vejo os ensembles a piorar e sem chuva até 6\7 de dezembro pelo menos... Enfim...


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2017 às 16:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Não sejas pessimista!



Não é pessimista, é realista...  

Sim, já esteve bem melhor, por acaso até  mantenho a esperança num Dezembro mais activo em termos de precipitação, vamos ver,mas como disse, não está nada facil, ainda vai muito a tempo de mudar, pois nem em Dezembro estamos sequer..


----------



## comentador (26 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

Boa noite!

Vamos sempre na esperança por cada mês que vem, seja melhor, mas o certo é que já passou Setembro, outubro e quase o novembro e o outono não deixou quase nada de precipitação. Os solos continuam ressequidos do verão tórrido e as reservas de água muito em baixo! A situação é grave!! E as tendências para as próximas 2 semanas apontam para pouca chuva no continente.


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

Pode ser que as previsões do ECMWF e GFS continuem a convergir a seguir a este período mais frio.






É pena que o GFS esteja constantemente a adiar,


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

---


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

O ECM continua a adiar.






Isto não quer dizer que não possa haver uma alteração mais cedo. Nenhum modelo escreve em pedra.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 17:09)

Observação vs Média 1-26 Nov.






Dezembro vai começar com um padrão análogo ao mês de Nov.


----------



## martinus (1 Dez 2017 às 16:45)

O GFS está a ver as coisas novamente geladas para daqui a uma semana. Antes pedíamos chuva por causa do calor e daqui a pouco estamos a pedir chuva por causa do frio.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2017 às 16:53)

martinus disse:


> O GFS está a ver as coisas novamente geladas para daqui a uma semana. Antes pedíamos chuva por causa do calor e daqui a pouco estamos a pedir chuva por causa do frio.



pedimos chuva por causa da grave seca e não por tar calor ou frio...quando aos modelos estão medonhos apenas frio e nada de chuvas intensas e frequentes no horizonte ate pelo menos dia 15, mas temo que se estenda o mês todo..


----------



## jonas (1 Dez 2017 às 16:56)

Situação a acompanhar. Mesmo que não traga muita chuva, frio e neve a cotas baixas poderia trazer.


----------



## tone (1 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

jonas disse:


> Situação a acompanhar. Mesmo que não traga muita chuva, frio e neve a cotas baixas poderia trazer.


Onde dá para ver isso?


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

Se ao menos viesse com muita precipitação (era preferível ao frio) :


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2017 às 00:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> Se ao menos viesse com muita precipitação (era preferível ao frio) :



E pelo andar, o frio não vai querer nada com os Açores... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

